# How to tell if veloce ultrashift 2009 or 2010?



## fah35 (Sep 17, 2004)

I bought a pair of Veloce Ultrashift shifters. I have the box it came in. Is there anyway of telling if the shifter are 2009 or 2010 from the number on the box? Is there any difference between the 2009 and 2010. I read there were some problems with the centaur not sure if veloce aplies.


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

Ultrashift?? are u sure?? The box usually comes with a number with the model.. 09- whatever

They must be 2009 because by 2010 campagnolo was in powershift. The other way to know is the lever shape.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Veloce Ultra-Shift was produced in '09 and'10 with the PN EP9-VLUXC.

The internals are the same as Centaur of those years.

Even knowing the year won't definitively help. There was a running change to the detent assembly late in 2009. With experience, you would know by shifter feel, the only other way is to do a minor diss-assembly and look at the detent disc.

see the thread here for more info http://forums.roadbikereview.com/campagnolo/how-can-i-get-more-pronounced-click-09-centaur-shifter-198198.html


----------



## CheapSkate (Feb 26, 2012)

You can see the back side of the detent disk without disassembly

If you get a flashlight and look into the slot which the thumb button moves in, you will see a metal disk with indents in it. You might have to peel back the rubber to see

If you look at the lower pair of photos linked above, you can get a good idea what to look for. Basically if the "star" pattern is more jaggedy with pointy tips, you've probably got the later model with the running change to clickier shifting.

It might take some squinting and fiddling.


----------

